# HK Visit



## luluslair (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi Y'all,

I will be visiting HK in mid June for a rekkie trip with hubby. Would be nice to know where to visit initially as we will be moving there in end July. Will be staying in Quarry Bay area. Any suggestions of restaurants/clubs/events??

Thanks in advance


----------

